# New flask, white leaves?



## Tony (Feb 25, 2019)

I got a flask of adductum today and some of the plants have white leaf margins. I've never seen this before, should I be concerned or will they green up later?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm guessing it will green up later. I got a flask of FS and one plantlet had "variegation" but it reverted to green later.


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2019)

The plantlets felt pretty solid, as long as they get some good roots going they seem like they should be ok.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2019)

Ive not seem that before. Maybe they have just run out of nutrients


----------



## troy (Feb 28, 2019)

My thought was they are nutrient deficient


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 5, 2019)

It looks like damage from Physan. Some growers use Physan 20 as disinfectant while flasking/deflasking the seedlings. If the Physan 20 mix is too strong, the spray will bleach out some of the leaves and leaving permanent marks on some leaves.... Your seedlings look strong and they should be fine....

Nutrient deficiency almost never happens in flask. That is my two cents for it.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2019)

Looking good so far, lost a couple of the underdeveloped stragglers that I expected to but the rest are out in my greenhouse now and have put on a cm or so of new growth already.


----------

